# Sewer Pipe Bumper Storage



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone store their sewer pipe in the rear bumper of the trailer? My bumper has 2 caps screwed in on the ends and I am looking to see if anyone has any simple ideas on putting hinges on the caps and a lock to keep them closed? I checked on the site to see if there was anything there but my key words could not find anything. Thanks


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

My Dh actually saw a mod on modmyrv.com where they mounted a PVC pipe on top of the bumper to put the hose in. This way it will not cause rust in the bumper. We are planning on doing this.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I keep mine in the bumper. The bumper has rubber end caps that pull off and the hose fits right in.

Mike


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i mounted a square pvc post cover. i think it was 6"x6" and as wide as the bumper. used 2 angle brackets to fasten it to the bumper. for the caps use the post top covers. for this i used two small hinges and some hardware that had a metal piece shaped like a "c" and a round rubber piece that the metal piece slipped over. it worked really well. i was able to store* all my sewer stuff* in there. i didn't like the metal bumper storage because it seemed to wear my hose out from rubbing on the metal and those screws you talked about in the ends. make sure to use carriage bolts on the inside of the storage area.

hope this helped, kevin


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine is in the bumper. ---Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bumper...

Just push the rubber end cap back on to keep hose from sliding out while in route. Simple.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Bumper...
> 
> Just push the rubber end cap back on to keep hose from sliding out while in route. Simple.


i did have one of the caps pop off while trailing allowing the sewer hose to come out and drag on the ground for I don't know how many miles. Too many from the looks of the hose.







I've been thinking of going with the plastic pipe trick to keep the hose and the bumper from being destroyed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> Bumper...
> 
> Just push the rubber end cap back on to keep hose from sliding out while in route. Simple.


i did have one of the caps pop off while trailing allowing the sewer hose to come out and drag on the ground for I don't know how many miles. Too many from the looks of the hose.







I've been thinking of going with the plastic pipe trick to keep the hose and the bumper from being destroyed.
[/quote]

My end cap is SUPER tight. I have to *really* bang on it to get it back in, so for now I'm good to go.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Our dealer suggested putting a length of plastic gutter extension into the bumper compartment to help mitigate rusting and to keep the hose from getting damaged by friction on the metal. We are thinking of trying it on the new Outback.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Id like to find a way to be able to leave the whole setup together.... the clear connector, hose and sewer fitting.
Unhook it and put it away. I recall someone adding a plastic toolbox type storage just for this purpose. Id like to see that again.

For now i have been using the bumper.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought one of these from Camping World. hose storage tube


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i was able to store two lengths of hose, i think one was 10' and the other 15' also the clear 45 degree elbow and the 90 degree ground end in the holder. i had the Rhino brand hose. the 2 hoses stayed coupled together.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

just remembered. i used the same storage compartment on my SOB. the only thing that changed was the clamps on the trailer frame.
just click the link in my signature and go to mods. hope it helps

kevin


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

shimonts said:


> Does anyone store their sewer pipe in the rear bumper of the trailer? My bumper has 2 caps screwed in on the ends and I am looking to see if anyone has any simple ideas on putting hinges on the caps and a lock to keep them closed? I checked on the site to see if there was anything there but my key words could not find anything. Thanks


There is a locking cap you can buy, click below and scroll down about half way....

Click


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bumper for me as well.

Thor


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

The screws don't hold the cap on they keep the stainless attached to the black metal inside. The cap just pops off. We keep ours in there, and keep the astroturf rug rolled up on top of the bumper.


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

shimonts said:


> Does anyone store their sewer pipe in the rear bumper of the trailer? My bumper has 2 caps screwed in on the ends and I am looking to see if anyone has any simple ideas on putting hinges on the caps and a lock to keep them closed? I checked on the site to see if there was anything there but my key words could not find anything. Thanks


I skipped the bumper and added a box to the outside so it gets the hoses, elbow and connectors.

[post="0"]Sewer Garage[/post]


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I dont store my hose in their but I put my hose support in their. I got one of these doors to open the bumper and it latches tight so nothing falls out.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Link to the above Bumper Hatch, i have pout them on every bumper cover to store the sewer hose................They work Well!!

I had one come out as a slinky with out using the cap.........since using them There is no Looking Back.............Literally









Clarke


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Id like to find a way to be able to leave the whole setup together.... the clear connector, hose and sewer fitting.
> Unhook it and put it away. I recall someone adding a plastic toolbox type storage just for this purpose. Id like to see that again.
> 
> For now i have been using the bumper.


Saw these sometime back for those with open A frames

clicky> http://www.discount-trailers.com/storage-box.htm

Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The bumper is made for storing the hose and works well at doing so, even with sewer fittings attached to the hose. Use it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> The bumper is made for storing the hose and works well at doing so, even with sewer fittings attached to the hose. Use it


x2


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

I cheated and added a box to store the pipes and all my fittings. In particular, it's easy to throw the elbow fitting in the box.

Here's the link to my "sewer garage."
[post="0"]http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=si&img=10469[/post]


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Irishcampers said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=si&img=10469[/post]


Couldnt get the link to work...


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=si&img=10469[/post]


Couldnt get the link to work...
[/quote]

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10469

c


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Irishcampers said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=si&img=10469[/post]


Why didnt you mount it on top of the bumper?


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=si&img=10469[/post]


Why didnt you mount it on top of the bumper?


















[/quote]

There are several reasons for the location:
1. The Stanley tool box had a convient lip that covers the L brackets by about an inch. (They slide easily up the 
back of the box.)
2. I thought it might be more stable held flat against the bumper.
3. It seemed that it would place the box lower to avoid interfering with the pullout.
4. The lid of the toolbox is thick as the toolbox is watertight (until I drilled some drain holes). The lid is about 
an inch or two in height. When it opens, it needs room to stay open. On the top of the bumper, it would 
keep falling down. In its current place, it allows the lid to stay open. (Probably most important reason.)
5. I thought it would be easier to reach the places to drill holes in the bumper this way.

I think it might be the best spot for this brand of tool box. If you buy a different model, you might be able to try a different option. We used it all last year. I just took the trailer our to dewinterize and the "sewer garage" is still solidly affixed.

I've got 25 feet of hose, connector and elbow in there. I like not having to take the elbow off to put it away.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Irishcampers said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=si&img=10469[/post]


Why didnt you mount it on top of the bumper?


















[/quote]

There are several reasons for the location:
1. The Stanley tool box had a convient lip that covers the L brackets by about an inch. (They slide easily up the 
back of the box.)
2. I thought it might be more stable held flat against the bumper.
3. It seemed that it would place the box lower to avoid interfering with the pullout.
4. The lid of the toolbox is thick as the toolbox is watertight (until I drilled some drain holes). The lid is about 
an inch or two in height. When it opens, it needs room to stay open. On the top of the bumper, it would 
keep falling down. In its current place, it allows the lid to stay open. (Probably most important reason.)
5. I thought it would be easier to reach the places to drill holes in the bumper this way.

I think it might be the best spot for this brand of tool box. If you buy a different model, you might be able to try a different option. We used it all last year. I just took the trailer our to dewinterize and the "sewer garage" is still solidly affixed.

I've got 25 feet of hose, connector and elbow in there. I like not having to take the elbow off to put it away.









[/quote]
Great reasons!! Im trying to decide between the toolbox idea or a long "tube" along the street side of the TT. I like the idea of not having to take the fittings on/off.


----------

